# Spalted Maple bedroom nightstand



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

This is my first attempt at a nightstand, bookshelf. It is made of Spalted maple (top shelf), Ash (second shelf) and Mineral stained Popalur (legs). Not quite what I envisioned but I like the end results. Thanks for looking. Any comments welcomed.


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow!

That is gorgeous! Nice work. I find the best results are never "as planed".


----------



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow that's different really nice job!
I love the natural state,well done.
The Tropical Chippy


----------



## logartist (Jul 6, 2009)

Beautiful work. Mixing wood species often has some great results. I dig the rustic look.


----------



## nateatcpo (Jun 30, 2009)

That's a great look. You should be proud. What tool did you use to sand/plane the top?


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

It was planed top and bottom, then sanded with 180, then with 220. Thanks for the comments everyone, I've been leaning more towards what I call rustic looking. I have gotten a pretty good response from people on it.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I love it. Nice, natural look.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

dude that is off the hook. very beautiful.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice selection of wood and a great finish. It looks amazing. Great work my friend, great work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## waterman1971 (May 15, 2011)

Looks really nice. What type of process is used to achieve such an amazing finish?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Great looking nitestand/bookshelf.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice!... Style looks familiar too! 

~tom


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Great looking piece. I like it a lot! I wouldn't call it a nightstand though looks more like a lamp table for behind the couch or a hall table. Regardless it is really nice.


----------

